
Show HN: A Fast Distributed Ledger with Byzantine Fault Tolerance - dostovskk
https://medium.com/lightstreams/open-sourcing-lightchain-lightstreams-byzantine-fault-tolerant-blockchain-ca4c4ee88633
======
ihateyoutime
Github repo: [https://github.com/lightstreams-
network/lightchain](https://github.com/lightstreams-network/lightchain)

